# String angles, peep sights and other considerations



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

You sure your peep sight is turning square to your eye? A partially obstructed dominant eye can give up control to the non dominant eye.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure the peep is fine. I've just installed new string and cable set and am using the same make and size of peep that I have in all my bows, and the same Davis 5 pin sight that I have on the Connie.

I could try making the hole in the peep a tiny bit bigger and see what that does.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

NeilM said:


> I'm sure the peep is fine. I've just installed new string and cable set and am using the same make and size of peep that I have in all my bows, and the same Davis 5 pin sight that I have on the Connie.
> 
> I could try making the hole in the peep a tiny bit bigger and see what that does.


Unless the a to a on both bows are the same ,the string angle and hence the distance from eye to peep will be different.You will have to change the peep size to keep the same picture( I have the same problem when going from my shadowcat to my triumph).


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

vkrules said:


> Unless the a to a on both bows are the same ,the string angle and hence the distance from eye to peep will be different.You will have to change the peep size to keep the same picture( I have the same problem when going from my shadowcat to my triumph).


You may just have hit the nail right on the head.

A to A's are similar, but not the same and my guess was that the string angles were just a little bit different, as the Shadowcat is accurate, but not as good as it should be.

I will try opening the peep a tiny bit and see how we get on.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't forget that peeps come with different string angle slots to match your AtoA bow. dd


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Also Hooded or nonhooded make a difference. It's all about how much light it let thru and how well us old farts can see. dd


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Check the actuall DL's with the same marked arrow, mabey slightly different too.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I altered the stop on the cam to very slightly lengthen the DL, as I could feel a slight difference between the two and ....... job done. What a difference a small amount of extra DL has made, without sacrificing let off percentage, which I prefer to be around 60 to 70% Max.

I did not realise there were different angled peeps, I have been using True Peeps for years and they have always done the job.

Thanks for all the suggestions. Looks like the problem is solved.

Oh, and mystery occasional flyers to the left was also solved yesterday when I realised I had nocked the arrow with the cock fletching facing the riser! I HATE getting older.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

NeilM said:


> I altered the stop on the cam to very slightly lengthen the DL, as I could feel a slight difference between the two and ....... job done. What a difference a small amount of extra DL has made, without sacrificing let off percentage, which I prefer to be around 60 to 70% Max.
> 
> I did not realise there were different angled peeps, I have been using True Peeps for years and they have always done the job.
> 
> ...


Yeah...gettin' older ain't for sissies...

But, I'll take it over the alternative! Besides, I'm havin' more fun now than I ever have!


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

For most bows (short ones) a 37 degree peep is what you want. For the longer bows (target type) use a 45 degree peep. You can pm me or go to www.specialtyarch.com
Pat


----------

